# 9 yr old chi with heart disease - advice requested



## MoosieBlue (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi all,

Background: I have a 9 yr old (just turned) chi named Blue. He lives the retired life with my aunt because after 7 yrs together my other chi Moose decided they were no longer going to get along. My aunt offers Blue 24 hr companionship and loves him dearly, so even though I selfishly wish he was living with me, she offers him a stress free life.

My aunt took him for annual shots 2 days ago and as soon as the vet listened to his heart, she rushed him for an X-ray. His heart was twice the size it should be and there is fluid around it. To make matters worse he was having a hard time breathing. She put him on meds (a diuretic, vetmedrin, and one other that I can't remember). Within a day he is doing better and the vet said the next steps would be and EKG and an ECG. 

I'm wondering if any of u have had a similar situation? Are the EKG and ECG necessary? What kind of life expectancy can be expected? 

I've been freaking out. Blue is a wonderful dog. Very sweet and loving. I want to make the right decisions for him. Thanks for reading. I did want to had that he was diagnosed a few years ago with a stage 5 heart murmur.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

My last chi had heart trouble,they didn't do any tests in those days ,but he was put on meds can't remember the name it was years ago,he had normal life and lived till he was 17 ,and had to be put to sleep because of old age not his heart.


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

I am very sorry to hear about Blue! Heart issues can be tough to manage, but it is possible.

It is great that you got radiographs done right away. I do strongly suggest getting the ECG done along with blood pressure, blood work, and an echocardiogram. Generally, the blood pressure is repeated twice a year, and everything else is done yearly. Since this came on very quickly, I would also strongly suggest seeing a cardiologist, especially if your regular vet feels that further diagnostics aren't necessary. It really does take all those tests to properly diagnose and treat an enlarged heart properly.

Good luck with everything. Please let us know how things go.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MoosieBlue (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you for taking the time to respond. I just added to the original post that he was a couple years ago diagnosed with a stage 5 heart murmur. I do agree that it seems to escalated quickly. I will be taking him back to the vet in a week or two for a check up. I will inquire about a cardiologist and the further testing.


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Poor Blue! If he has a grade 5 murmur, he needs those diagnostic tests urgently. He could be going into congestive heart failure, which sadly is irreversible. The sooner that diagnostic are done, the sooner he can have his medications tailored to his needs. I will keep Blue in my thoughts and will be hoping for good test results.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Just so you know---an ECG and EKG are the same. electrocardiograph. Maybe they meant a echocardiogram.? It is good that he responded so quickly to the meds.


----------

